
Space Invaders was launched forty years ago today - tonyedgecombe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Invaders
======
mikestew
Imagine a novelty pop song on the radio about Call of Duty or Skyrim. There
was one about Space Invaders! "He's hooked, he's hooked, his brain is
cooked..." A novel time; there were previous video games, but this one was the
first that even your Mom had heard of.

